# My Share of NIB's Black Fire Spawn :)



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

NIB did an amazing job with these fry, everyone got such beauties! I haven't named mine yet (want to wait until I know genders) but I just can't stop taking pics of them! Sorry for the not so great quality photos though... they are in jars inside a filled, heated tank so my camera isn't too happy lol

They are eating very well and their colors are deepening every day. 
Based on personality, probable male
















Great color, female?
















Adorable! Definitely a female 
















Acts like a male but thinkin' female








Beautiful and most likely male
















Lol what do you think? Look at that dorsal!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ommgg, so cute! D': I want want want.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Whew, I was scared I sent you all females. I'm getting better at telling which ones are "potentially" male or females. 

It makes me feel so good to get to see my babies being treated well. I'm so glad I've sold so many to people on this forum.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome fish! Can't wait to see what they look like when they grow up.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Darkmoon - They look great!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

they look awesome. I can't wait to see my new kids. I think you got a pretty even group of males to females but I'll need to really look at the pics when I'm not in class. Love that last guy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They're so cool! The last one really looks like a male. That dorsal is INSANE!!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I really can't wait to watch them grow! The ones that end up female are going in my fully planted 30 gal hex with the other gals. It'll be great. I've decided to name the obvious male "Ignus", which means fiery in latin. 

NIB- I'm thinking there are at least 2 males, but I know 3 of them are females. I'm thrilled either way since I want more for my sorority and these are great breeders. Ignus likes the 2nd betta pictured (assumed female). He's already made a bubble nest! And I know what you mean, I hope to sell mine here too.
Look at that nest!









1fish2fish- I'm sure you won't be disappointed! The spread on these guys and girls is fantastic. And I really appreciate any help with sexing, some of these are tough!
Ignus <3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm thinking two males and 4 females. The first one is a toughie but with the really short ventrals and very straight anal fin I'm thinking female. The second one looks very feminine but I think that could go either way as well. The following two are definitely females IMO and the last two are definitely male IMO.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

1fish2fish- I think I'm with you on that ratio. Ignus seems to think the 2nd one is a gal, but I'm not 100% on that yet. We'll see with the first one, s/he acts like a male, but the fins don't appear to be changing in length so probably female. Thanks! Have you gotten your's yet?

Thanks newf!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW darkmoon!!! Those babies are turning out to be AMAZING! 

I bet you're so proud of them. Thanks for this thread. I have enjoyed watching them grow up. 

NIB, its great you've been able to sell to the ppl on this forum because you can remain part of the fry's lives... even if its from afar. 



Mine should arrive tomorrow... according to the shipping confirmation. At 3:25 am they left Lexington... and Salyersville's their next stop. I cant wait to take TONS of pictures.

Darkmoon, I cant wait to see some new pictures of your babies


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

They all look great! The reds are looking amazing!
Do you still have the males jarred?
I'm considering splitting my 10 gallon 3 ways to accomadate the two males i have and a third male thats in another tank.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

How long does one need to 'jar' them?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

DM, please post some updated pics. I cant wait to see how your babies have grown


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can do 
I've moved all the females into a 30gal sorority. My two males are still "jarred". Once they are a bit bigger I'll move them into my divided male tank, but for now they are in 1/2gal jars floating in the 30gal. The girls are all doing really well. I had one literally "explode" (I mean, open wounds with "stuff" poking out) after she overate but after only a week she is 100% recovered, which I am super happy about.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Can do
> I've moved all the females into a 30gal sorority. My two males are still "jarred". Once they are a bit bigger I'll move them into my divided male tank, but for now they are in 1/2gal jars floating in the 30gal. The girls are all doing really well. I had one literally "explode" (I mean, open wounds with "stuff" poking out) after she overate but after only a week she is 100% recovered, which I am super happy about.


I'm glad they're ok. Have you been able to determine the sex yet?
I think all of mine are female. All but one has an egg spot... 

I'm so happy I decided to order these fry.
I feel like an AUNT or something to all the fry that went out to everyone.
All of my girls are in a sorority. I'm super excited about it too. I wanted one so badly... and they all get along fine.


----------

